# finally!



## brianp (Sep 21, 2010)

I have finally entered the kitless world as I finished my first 100% kitless pen today.  This is the third attempt (one of them was trashed, and the other two are sitting on my work bench while i contemplate problems that arose).... but anyway this one is finished and while it is not perfect I am very happy with it. Pictures will come soon, hopefully tonight.


----------



## Steve Busey (Sep 21, 2010)

brianp said:


> I have finally entered the kitless world as I finished my first 100% kitless pen today.



Judging by the picture (or lack thereof), it's also pen-less?  

Looking forward to the pics _*tonight*_...


----------



## Skye (Sep 21, 2010)

Tease posts, hate em!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ack, you big tease! We wants pics!


----------



## dow (Sep 23, 2010)

No pics, didn't happen. :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Try looking here guys , he does have pictures http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=68300


----------



## dow (Sep 23, 2010)

Well then, why didn't he say so???  

GREAT Job!  I wish I had the time and stuff to do these, but they'll have to wait until Declan is older.  There's just no spare time with an eight-month-old.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

dow said:


> Well then, why didn't he say so???
> 
> GREAT Job! I wish I had the time and stuff to do these, but they'll have to wait until Declan is older. There's just no spare time with an eight-month-old.


 
LOL , sorry to tell you but it don't get any better until they turn 18 ... years that it !!!!


----------



## dow (Sep 23, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> dow said:
> 
> 
> > Well then, why didn't he say so???
> ...



Yeah, I know about that as well, my wife's son is 15.  I've been helping to raise him since he was about eight.


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

dow said:


> ldb2000 said:
> 
> 
> > dow said:
> ...


 
I much prefered when they were 8 months old , at least then you put them to bed and they slept . Now just try to get them to bed before midnight and forget about them seeping when you do get them to go . Mine are 15 and 17 .


----------



## brianp (Sep 23, 2010)

hey now, no bad talking teenagers on the thread i started... as i happen to be 17....


----------



## dow (Sep 23, 2010)

brianp said:


> hey now, no bad talking teenagers on the thread i started... as i happen to be 17....



Don't feel so bad.  You'll get over it soon enough.  :biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 23, 2010)

Just consider it "Sage Wisdom" from the elders :biggrin:


----------



## DurocShark (Oct 2, 2010)

ldb2000 said:


> Just consider it "Sage Wisdom" from the elders :biggrin:



Or pure jealousy. :wink:

I recently turned 40. I miss being 17!


----------

